# “Crack” of Dawn – Inshore 7/9/2011



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

nice gator !! -great report as always , thanks for sharing..
-anytide


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Looks like a great day of fishing and some nice pictures! Gator trout are a blast on topwater.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice report and great pics. Give me a call if you want to borrow an 8 wt while you way on your repair.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Those are some nice trout!!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> nice gator !!  -great report as always  , thanks for sharing..
> -anytide


You're welcome, thanks for reading. 



> Looks like a great day of fishing and some nice pictures! Gator trout are a blast on topwater.


Jason will have to comment on the gator trout, but it was a really fun morning. 



> Nice report and great pics. Give me a call if you want to borrow an 8 wt while you way on your repair.


Thanks Tom!  Appreciate the offer, but I've got a few spares.  I'll fall back to my Orvis 8wt for a bit.



> Those are some nice trout!!


Yeah, besides the two 20"+, they were all about the same size. We were even making jokes about it. ;D


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

To say it was a great morning of fishing is definitely an understatement. We put a good old beat down on some fish with
Jeff administering a pretty good whipping on me with his superior fly casting skills and home-tied shrimp pattern. I will say my casting on this trip was quite improved over the last attempt, but I still suck. Fun little sickness. ;D
Only regret of the trip is not backing off that red infested shoreline and having Jeff quietly drop a few flies in on them. That just might have been the way to go. :-/
On a side note, if any of you guys see a blurb on the internet about Bounce dryer sheets repelling insects and mosquitos, don't waste your time unless you can fashion them into Bounce burka of sorts. Was worth a shot tho. ;D


----------



## redbike22 (Apr 18, 2011)

wow! some of those trout are NICE!!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> To say it was a great morning of fishing is definitely an understatement. We put a good old beat down on some fish with
> Jeff administering a pretty good whipping on me with his superior fly casting skills and home-tied shrimp pattern. I will say my casting on this trip was quite improved over the last attempt, but I still suck. Fun little sickness. ;D
> Only regret of the trip is not backing off that red infested shoreline and having Jeff quietly drop a few flies in on them. That just might have been the way to go. :-/


Ha! You were doing just fine Jason, and managing to land around 20 trout on fly is proof of that.  The only time you struggled was when you were trying to cast that distance with your 4wt, against the wind. Even I had a tough time when I tried it.  :


As for the reds, you're right about the fly rod. We saw so many blow-ups on small shrimp that an unweighted shrimp pattern worked above the grass would have been worth trying. We didn't have a lot of time though, so I'm sticking to that as an excuse.  ;D


Oh, and last night I broke out the tying supplies and started replenishing my supply of shrimp. Gotta stock up for our next trip! 



> wow! some of those trout are NICE!!


Those were Jason's.   ;D


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

wtg guys, nice to see the long rod getting some play on that caimen.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> wtg guys, nice to see the long rod getting some play on that caimen.


I'm working on it. Funny thing is that we were way more successful with fly gear on this trip than spinning gear on the last few. I have never caught that many fish off one dock light ever. We stayed at the same light for 2 hours with constant action on a stalling high tide. Not optimal conditions(I would think), but we wore them out. Probably just luck.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

nice work fellas, good to see ya'll slaying them and nice trout jason...shes a pig [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------

